# fluffy burner flame



## plumr (Jan 16, 2010)

have a 20 year old a o smith nat. gas water heater where the pilot stays lit then u turn control to on position and you get a big fluffy blue flame that swirls around for about 10 to 15 seconds then extinguishs it self and pilot checked baffle and flue for blockages found none went ahead and replaced gas valve same problem any ideas thanks tried to get owner to just replace heater but tight on money


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You replaced the gas valve on a 20 year old water heater?

Do you feel like you have wasted enough of your time on this already?

Come on man you already know what the answer is you've already said it yourself!:whistling2:

Why should you get beat up and loose money when your customer can't afford the proper fix?

Are you trying to join them in being broke?

You know that if you do succeed in getting it firing right, tomorrow the tank will split and you'll go from hero to zero as the mf-ing crook that charged them $ ###.## to fix a water heater that crapped out the next day....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumr said:


> have a 20 year old a o smith nat. gas water heater where the pilot stays lit then u turn control to on position and you get a big fluffy blue flame that swirls around for about 10 to 15 seconds then extinguishs it self and pilot checked baffle and flue for blockages found none went ahead and replaced gas valve same problem any ideas thanks tried to get owner to just replace heater but tight on money


 




Did you ever post an intro? Maybe they grandfathered you in...

Did you check burner and burner supply tube?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumr said:


> have a 20 year old a o smith nat. gas water heater where the pilot stays lit then u turn control to on position and you get a big fluffy blue flame that swirls around for about 10 to 15 seconds then extinguishs it self and pilot checked baffle and flue for blockages found none went ahead and replaced gas valve same problem any ideas thanks tried to get owner to just replace heater but tight on money


 




Well you know the thermocouple is good. Gas control valve is good (cuz it's new). Pilot tube is good. Only things to replace are the burner assemby and burner supply tube...:laughing: But by then, the customer will be asking, "Wouldn't it have been better for us to install a new W/H?"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> But by then, the customer will be asking, "Wouldn't it have been better for us to install a new W/H?"


Yup... And then it rusts through and who is an idiot? :whistling2:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

WOW 20 years old! Not smart at all!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumr said:


> ...any ideas...


Don't make his problem your liability. If he won't or can't pay for the proper (and safe) solution, then you have to walk away.


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you kidding 20 yrs old and you tried to fix it?:no:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I would rather turn down that job than try to fix it. It isn't worth it, and you know it to fix that heater.


----------



## plumr (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks u guys for clearing my head. i just ate the cost of the valve and told the home owner they needed to replace heater . they said no and i said good bye


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd hate to hear that you went back and replaced the burner assembly and it still didn't work. Have you checked gas pressure yet? Both static and when the burner is firing?







Paul


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't mess with a 20 yo heater either. plumbr, i know you walked away, but in the future you still hafta figure out the problem even though you replace it. What if you replace the heater and the new one does the same thing? Now you REALLY look like an idiot.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll always troubleshoot the problem to know what it is...

Even on an electric water heater that I'm going to rebuild throwing a compete kit into that comes with 2-Tstats & 2-elements, I'll troubleshoot it to a faulty component...

But you won't catch me getting into a major repair on a 20 year old steel tank water heater ever...


----------

